# Op. Hide The Other Snake From My Mum Cos She'll Kill Me If She Finds It No.[whatever]



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well i'm still hiding Peter from my mum. However, the sister knows about him now (because she's the nosey type).

She's not going to tell the mother, because that would just be wrong. I mean: does she REALLY want to upset my poor mother by telling her theres ANOTHER snake in the house? My mum has enough on her mind and that would just be cruel of my sister to do that. 

And just to be clear: I consider my self faultless in this scenario


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, wonder what she'll be like if she finds him ( would she make you get rid???)
fingers crossed not lol
sophie


----------

